# NFS issue. No /etc/exports file



## Trojan (May 9, 2009)

According to *man exports* file */etc/exports* is the default file for specifying shared directories. 
But in FreeBSD 6.4 and 7.1 releases I faced with the problem of absence of this file in */etc* directory.   

What is the cause of this issue?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 9, 2009)

It may be the default file (in other words: NFS looks for it in the default location), but that doesn't mean it actually exists by default. Other places to look for it, or for how to create one, are usually /usr/share/examples/etc (it's not there) or exports(5), which is full of examples that enable you to create the file yourself.


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2009)

It is very strange that in handbook writen about /etc/exports file BUT indeed this file doesn't exist and one should create it oneself.

Anyway thank you for hint.


----------



## phoenix (May 10, 2009)

How is that strange?  How is having a blank file any different/better?


----------



## Trojan (May 10, 2009)

It seems that the absence of *exports* file in */etc* directory happened because I didn't choose the FreeBSD machine act as NFS server during the installation of system. I reinstalled the system and during the installation I selected nfs server option and now the exports file exists in */etc* directory.


----------



## gilinko (May 10, 2009)

Trojan said:
			
		

> It seems that the absence of *exports* file in */etc* directory happened because I didn't choose the FreeBSD machine act as NFS server during the installation of system. I reinstalled the system and during the installation I selected nfs server option and now the exports file exists in */etc* directory.



Which is perfectly normal. If you are not going to export a file system, there is no need for the exports file. If you make any changes afterwards, then you have create the file. The sysinstall question is just there to help you get started with the most common tasks.


----------

